# Without Personal Experience ... Thread which will never die



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Oh man. Such a great thread struck down in its prime. Let's keep it alive.

To rehash - if you don't know what you're talking about, so what, say it anyway. Unless you have direct experience with a topic, no big deal, spout out your opinion. Everyone does, why not you?

And keep it civil. That was a nice, long thread without anyone getting their undies in a bunch.

Oh yeah, and a tribute to papadan. He's awesome.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

And just what experience do you have to say I'm awesome…...besides my word for it! ;-)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Heck I will bump this up the last one was entertaining…............. I cannot *confirm* or* deny* papadan is awesome.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> And just what experience do you have to say I m awesome…...besides my word for it! ;-)
> 
> - papadan


Your word is golden, papadan. Besides, waterborne poly looks like plastic. Need I say more?

Here's proof:










Curses. Foiled again.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> And just what experience do you have to say I m awesome…...besides my word for it! ;-)
> 
> - papadan
> 
> ...


Is that Minwax? looks plast icky to me.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

(Too much time on my hands)
It's tick tick tick tick ticking away
(Too much time on my hands)
And I don't know what to do with myself
(Too much time on my hands)


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

> - Rich


Ooo Ooo Ooo! where did you find silver stain for that piece of wood?


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Reynolds makes it… :>/


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Papdan's original thread had just 113 replies. Let's all give the same replies in the same order here to get back on track. I will start on behalf of AlaskaGuy:
Good luck with that. I've never personally walled around the earth so I guess it flat. I leaned the earth was basically round by reading about it but since I have no real experiences I should no say I think the world is round.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Papdan s original thread had just 113 replies. Let s all give the same replies in the same order here to get back on track. I will start on behalf of AlaskaGuy:
> Good luck with that. I've never personally walled around the earth so I guess it flat. I leaned the earth was basically round by reading about it but since I have no real experiences I should no say I think the world is round.
> 
> - ChuckV


I like the idea. To get the images just right click on them and choose "Copy Image Address" (or however it's worded in your browser). You can use the "img" button and select to insert an image from the web, or just paste the URL of the picture and surround it with exclamation points.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes it is just good to vent.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

OK, so vich vay do ve vent if we are vasted?


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

BARTENDER, set em up till I can't set up!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

What everybody went to the bar???


----------



## TaySC (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> - TaySC


Oh yeah the CNC is, or is not, woodworking debate. This will be entertaining…......


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Oh yeah the CNC is, or is not, woodworking debate. This will be entertaining…......
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Ain't going there. But I am pouring another bourbon, so the bar is open.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

CNC is programming, not woodworking, Machine does it all for you.

Alaska Guy is missing so this thread can't compete with the other one.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

> CNC is programming, not woodworking, Machine does it all for you.
> 
> Alaska Guy is missing so this thread can t compete with the other one.
> 
> - papadan


If only this were true, I wouldn't need any woodworking skills. The coffee table would just build itself. <sigh>

What happens when a woodworker also happens to be a programmer? Magic! That's what happens!
Lots of programmers (I'd say most programmers) haven't a clue about woodworking.

EDIT: Kudos for staying on topic (no personal experience). I only got it AFTER I posted.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm not missing. You just don't known where I am. I say this with hands on experience.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

> CNC is programming, not woodworking, Machine does it all for you.
> 
> Alaska Guy is missing so this thread can t compete with the other one.
> 
> ...


Opinions don't need experience! I'm not telling anyone HOW to program a CNC! Howdy A-guy, now we're ready.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*papadan* is correct, CNC programming is not woodworking, programming is a new skill set, one of many, you need to learn in order to make the machine do what you want it to do.
Not much different than cranking the angle or height wheel on your table saw to get the results you want. You had to learn those skills because you certainly were not born with them.

A CNC learning curve is much steeper, more involved, and broader than probably any other power tool in the shop. 
Because of that it is also much easier to make mistakes as CNC mastery is another story!

I think that Stumpy Nubs got it right in his video!
Please read the comments from those who have watched the video!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Papadan, Yeah, I saw what you did there: I feel every bit the sucker for taking that bait too!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

It's amazing what you can do when you don't know what your doing.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

> It s amazing what you can do when you don t know what your doing.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Absolutely! I'm still alive and don't how or why!


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> It s amazing what you can do when you don t know what your doing.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Looks like I got a lot to do then.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

> Papadan, Yeah, I saw what you did there: I feel every bit the sucker for taking that bait too!
> 
> - DS


I'm all for useless posts, jokes, teasing, harassing, and making fun of people at every opportunity. But I never give advice on how to do something if I am not positive about what I say.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Does it go against the "spirit" of this thread to start "outing" people who post things like this;

R.E. Is sawstop a good saw?


> I can offer no opinion on the quality of any of the saws as I have zero personal experience with the contractor saw and little with the PCS. I will never own anything with their name on it as a result on Mr. Gass's efforts in removing my freedom to buy what suites me for the sake of his own personal profit.


(Name withheld to protect the guilty.)


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

DS, That IS the spirit of this thread! Someone just post counting. LOL


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

OK, I can see what's going on here!
Absolutely nothing, at least nothing to start hyperventilating about!


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Has anyone else noticed that traffic on LJs is getting slow? The same people answer all the same questions…whether they know the answer or not. Maybe it's just me…


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Not just you Caboxmaker. Same threads run on forever. Gets boring!


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I can answer any question asked with 99.99% accuracy!


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

So you don't know either jbay? ;-)


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

^^^^ Funny one ^^^^


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

You're absolutely right DS, 5 out of 4 people think so!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> - DS


You used this GUY? OMG…..


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

That guy never has a good hair day!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Anyone who is old enough and geeky enough to remember The Firesign Theater will remember this… "And you can trust me friends, because I never lie, and I'm always right."


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)




----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

> You used this GUY? OMG…..
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Who is that guy? I don't even know…


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

> - DS
> 
> You used this GUY? OMG…..
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


He is the host of the Ancient Aliens TV show on U.K. TV show


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

> Anyone who is old enough and geeky enough to remember The Firesign Theater will remember this… *"And you can trust me friends, because I never lie, and I m always right."
> *
> - Rich


Rich, you trying to steal my life motto?


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Rich, don't you just hate people who think they are perfect? (It's an insult to those of us who really are!)
;-)


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

When it comes to woodworking…


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

> Rich, don t you just hate people who think they are perfect? (It s an insult to those of us who really are!)
> ;-)
> 
> - DS


DS, You're asking the wrong person! ;-)


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

DS, papadan, in the spirit of the thread, if you say you're perfect that's good enough. No actual experience in perfection is required. Just as how the more I drink, the more witty and charming I become. Better looking too.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Rich, don t you just hate people who think they are perfect? (It s an insult to those of us who really are!)
> ;-)
> 
> - DS
> ...


That hurt!


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

> When it comes to woodworking…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless it's left….


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I got nothin' ....
.
.
.
.
.
Well ok. Maybe this . 
.
.
.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I like it Joe!


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

> When it comes to woodworking…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


papadan, if it's a left handed angle then…


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Joe, that cartoon made me laugh out loud. Thanks! (We totally need a shorthand mnemonic for that phrase)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

This forum 650+ vs Charles Neil's 128+ Is the future or the demise of Lumber Jocks? Before you guys "flame" me
I enjoy these type of forums and I believe that I am on the same mental health as you guys, just sayin.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Whew. Sure glad this thread has been reincarnated. I was in the throes of deep and, dark grief. But now, sunshine and good tidings have banished those dank and humorless thoughts.
Now, about that new CNC enabled Sawstop…..


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

> This forum 650+ vs Charles Neil s 128+ Is the future or the demise of Lumber Jocks? Before you guys* "flame"* me
> I enjoy these type of forums and I believe that I am on the same mental health as you guys, just sayin.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


You're welcome here D W


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Here ya go…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Come-on guys- I'm trying to be like you…..


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Come-on guys- I m trying to be like you…..
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


 If you want to be like us you got to learn to take the heat


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Come-on guys- I m trying to be like you…..
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Who would want to be like me? You're cool as you are DW.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey DW, I just noticed I'm on your blocked list. What'd I do?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome to the club, Gene.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Gene, how would I see who has me on their blocked list?


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Look at any thread they start and see if you can reply.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Completely random subject: 
Adze of your Dreams thread - I've got nothing against the thread or anyone on it, but, if you dream about Adze's, I'm guessing you might still live in your mother's basement. (My ignorance may be showing a bit)

EDIT: P.S. I have no personal experience with an Adze, nor with dreams of an Adze


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Adze lovers unite! Block DS.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Hahahah! I'm totally gonna block him right now!

(How do I do that again?)


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I was just posting on something that I have no personal experience on-I though this was the place for that.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I gave up on the Miter saws of your dreams thread, no matter what I ate or drank before bed, I couldn't dream of a miter saw. ;-(


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Look at any thread they start and see if you can reply.
> 
> - papadan


Or, click on their profile and see if you can send a message. I don't think there's a way to get a list of all members who have you blocked.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

D W unblocked me for some reason. Guess I'm prettier than you guys!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> D W unblocked me for some reason. Guess I m prettier than you guys!
> 
> - papadan


DW's a good guy. He posted elsewhere that he was doing some unblocking. Something about the desert heat getting to him.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

> D W unblocked me for some reason. Guess I m prettier than you guys!
> 
> - papadan


Definitely prettier than me, as I remain on DW's block list.



> DW s a good guy. He posted elsewhere that he was doing some unblocking. Something about the desert heat getting to him.
> 
> - Rich


That remains to be seen.

PS: I do indeed dream of adzes.

PSS: Oh, and I don't live in my mother's basement.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

> D W unblocked me for some reason. Guess I m prettier than you guys!
> 
> - papadan
> 
> ...


That's why your blocked! ;-)


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Touche papadan, well played.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Last night, I dreamed about being lost in Lowes….wait, that wasn't a dream.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

> Last night, I dreamed about being lost in Lowes….wait, that wasn t a dream.
> 
> - Gene Howe


Gene, you can block me, I wont mind at all. ;-)


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

So Smitty, what you're saying is your mom has a guest room? (or doesn't have a basement)


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I too was unblocked due to the desert heat.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

She has a shed in the back yard! Right Smitty?


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

A-guy, what are you doing back here, I thought I blocked you? ;-()


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Other than not being in the basement, my living arrangements will (and should) remain obscure. Just like block lists.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

> Other than not being in the basement, my living arrangements will (and should) remain obscure. Just like block lists.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Spoiled sport, I was right about the shed…wasn't I?


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I too, have no personal experience living in my mother's basement. (She has a guest room, of course)


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I grew up with my Granny, she had a pretty big closet!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

My mother didn't didn't have a basement. But my grandma has a secret room where she keep whips and chains.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

That's the closet…Brother!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I grew up with my Granny, she had a pretty big closet!
> 
> - papadan


Can we infer from that that you are now out of the closet?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I just had one of those experiences where someone signs up, asks a question and when I explain what I use he gets snarky and says it wasn't what he was asking. Guess who won't ever get another response from me?


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

> I grew up with my Granny, she had a pretty big closet!
> 
> - papadan
> 
> ...


Yes sweety, you may! ;-P


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Gene and Smitty - ? Excuse me guys, I have no recollection as to why ( a great old age excuse ) Your unblocked- please post on my stuff. I hate to say it Gene, but Smitty the Snoppy Beagle is much better looking……
I really, like the people on this post and what they post. Papa Dan I am honored to on your friends list. Papa stay healthy, you have a lot to contribute as well as the rest you.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Please don't block DS for he is our "CNC all-star" and with this group I think that we need him…...

AKguy- words cannot express how I feel about you…..


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks DW, but, flattery will get you nowhere. heheh


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Yeah it will- proper advice on a CNC…..


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

DW, What part of the desert do you call home? 
From the piece of Cholla on that nice tack room table, I'd think maybe, southern AZ or NM.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

DW said "AKguy- words cannot express how I feel about you….."

Oh my! Please try the best you can. I do have a pretty thick skin….....I'll go easy on you


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Gene Mesa az



> DW said "AKguy- words cannot express how I feel about you….."
> 
> Oh my! Please try the best you can. I do have a pretty thick skin….....I ll go easy on you
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Does this mean that I am invited to AK for a visit? The snowy cabin is more appealing than the Snoopy dog and Gene.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

DW says DS is a CNC guru, hell, I can't even spell CNC!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Gene Mesa az
> 
> DW said "AKguy- words cannot express how I feel about you….."
> 
> ...


You can visit me anytime but…....January and February would be best.

You can bunk in the shop


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

AKguy Thanks but I am wondering does that include heat and hospitality; Be do you really trust me sleeping amongst your tools? I am adding you to my buddies…......................


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

DW, you would have to take a few of his tools, they will be frosted to your hands so you can't let go. I think we should all get together in the dessert, I don't like cold!


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Leave the tools alone!!

I have plans for them


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

jbay good to see you here. Nice job on your last book case project.

http://lumberjocks.com/AlaskaGuy/workshop# you guys can have the tools.. if anybody can afford a shop like this; I'll go for the bank accout $$$.

AKguy can I start calling you uncle?


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> jbay good to see you here. Nice job on your last book case project.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks DW (Darrell Waltrip ?) lol


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> jbay good to see you here. Nice job on your last book case project.
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/AlaskaGuy/workshop# you guys can have the tools.. if anybody can afford a shop like this; I ll go for the bank accout $$$.
> 
> ...


Lets not move to fast. I have to make sure you have good intentions first. Maybe in the future


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

> Gene and Smitty - ? Excuse me guys, I have no recollection as to why (a great old age excuse). You're unblocked- please post on my stuff.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Free at last!!!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Gene and Smitty - ? Excuse me guys, I have no recollection as to why (a great old age excuse). You re unblocked- please post on my stuff.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> ...


Are you truly free or on parole?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Only the Shadow (and DW) knows…


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> DW, you would have to take a few of his tools, they will be frosted to your hands so you can t let go. I think we should all get together in the dessert, I don t like cold!
> 
> - papadan


I'm gonna stick my tongue on the table saw. It's mine!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Only the Shadow (and DW) knows…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember listing to the shadow on the radio pre-TV days


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

This was my hole in the sand in Iraq, 130F hot enough for ya?


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

130 in Iraq beats -130 in Alaska! Did I mention I don't like cold?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Me either. Did I mention I had no power to that building, and no internet. Might be why nobody ever argued over getting my office…... LOL


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

In tribute.


----------



## woodyjoe (Feb 18, 2017)

> In tribute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> In tribute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta admit it - I'm teary-eyed.


----------



## woodyjoe (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

[image removed]


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

> [image removed]
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Okay, now I'm getting teary eyed.


----------



## woodyjoe (Feb 18, 2017)

DW, you got to be lion about that!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

[removed]


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Speechless.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

We lose a beloved member of the community on the same day that Anthony Weiner is sentenced to prison. Think about that for a second.

Yeah, you're right. No connection, I just thought I'd sneak in a Weiner mention, since it couldn't have happened to a more deserving guy.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

If you are going to use this thread to continue the drama, it will be closed.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

So you're saying it's fine at this point? We're respectful, and in the right forum. I'm updating some of my blogs to remove photo bucket references and checking this one in the meantime.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Moving on… I scored a Stanley 59 dowel jig on eBay today for just over $10. Looks like it's in great shape and has all of the tubes, the box and instruction booklet.

I have the JessEm 08350 jig, which is awesome for complex doweling jobs, so when I heard some LJs mention the Stanley, I looked it up and thought so what. It looks so plain. But then I saw Tom Johnson use it in one of his antique restoration videos and realized it's the perfect drilling guide for those odd situations where nothing else will work. I was thrilled to see this one pop up for sale and really glad I won the auction.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I have one with only one tube (the 3/8") but have used it and it's a great tool. Congrats, Rich.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

[image removed]


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

> So you re saying it s fine at this point? We re respectful, and in the right forum. I m updating some of my blogs to remove photo bucket references and checking this one in the meantime.
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I might have found a fix for your phoobucket issue.

Send me a PM.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Nice,
You can use this to mark your holes.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey, that'd be nice. In the middle of a blog series, stand by.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Might have one of them…









A little worse for wear, though..









This Stanley 6" brace came home with it….


----------



## woodyjoe (Feb 18, 2017)

> Nice,
> You can use this to mark your holes.
> 
> 
> ...


I've got one of those Staley 95s, just don't know what it is used for.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I ve got one of those Staley 95s, just don t know what it is used for.
> 
> - woodyjoe


http://tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/stanley/stanmisc/95man.pdf

It's a butt gauge… for gauging butts (hinges, that is).


----------



## woodyjoe (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks Rich, now that I know what it is for, I will never use it.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Thanks Rich, now that I know what it is for, I will never use it.
> 
> - woodyjoe


Sure, and at least now you know why.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I've decided that, in order for my life to be complete, I need a pair of Stanley 36 1/2 rules, both L and R. That's my new mission.

I'm also trying to talk myself out of the Stanley 95. I don't need it, but I want it. Pretty sure that ultimately "want" will win.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I like big butt hinges and I cannot lie….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

You have direct experience with big butt hinges? Do tell!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

> You have direct experience with big butt hinges? Do tell!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


Not really. If I did I would hafta post it somewhere else! ;-)


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Not really. If I did I would hafta post it somewhere else! ;-)
> 
> - DS


Now I have that song stuck in my head. I was going to try to expand on the lyrics in a hinge sort of way, but on a hinge, the "round thing" is called the knuckle, and singing "a knuckle in your face" just doesn't work.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

"Many companies specify that hinges are "handed"-that is, designed to go on either the left or right hand of the door" 
Therefore hinges can "swing" both ways…. Jusy sayin
[image removed]


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I have seen where people put the door to open the wrong way and the door covers the light switch for the room when opened. Not an old house, a newly built house…


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I have seen where people put the door to open the wrong way and the door covers the light switch for the room when opened. Not an old house, a newly built house…
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


The door into the laundry room/pantry was that way in this house. 36" door opened so you had to reach almost a foot around to get to the switch. Drove me nuts. I wound up replacing it with two 18" doors that swing in. I filled the old strike plate stuff and mortised for the hinges.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Back in '88 I was asked to redesign the kitchens for a complex of 60 senior living condos. The original builder had gone bankrupt before the project finished and the bank hired a new contractor to finish the job.

When I got on site, I began to understand why the builder went out of business. There was a tiny 8' x 8' L-shaped kitchenette (including sink, dw, range and ref) that went through planning, permits, and every phase of construction through flooring and paint before someone noticed that all the refrigerators were placed in the exact corner of the 'L'.

No easy solution presented itself, but, I pulled a rabbit out of my, a… er, hat and got 'er done.

Did I mentioned I had no experience with that situation before then either?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

A bit off topic but I think the thread that this belong in was closed by-------------

Anyway, I what to let the fellows who are going to bunk in my shop this winter that I'm out getting a fresh supply of Muktuk

Perfect timing. 
https://www.adn.com/alaska-news/wildlife/2017/09/26/necropsy-performed-on-beach-humpback-whale-in-anchorage/

Now back to our regular programing.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I'll be there…. and don't forget the buckwheat cakes.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Reminds me of Arizona Road Kill, only bigger. We all carry shovels to scrape up some for dinner burritos. Coyote, ground squirrels, the occasional javelina when we get real lucky.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> A bit off topic but I think the thread that this belong in was closed by-------------
> 
> Anyway, I what to let the fellows who are going to bunk in my shop this winter that I m out getting a fresh supply of Muktuk
> 
> ...


You look good in those purple gloves :>/


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> Reminds me of Arizona Road Kill, only bigger. We all carry shovels to scrape up some for dinner burritos. Coyote, ground squirrels, the occasional javelina when we get real lucky.
> 
> - Rich


I wrote a book on recognizing road kill. "Identifying Road Kill" 
Sometimes it's hard to tell what you have. 
Buy my book and it will give detailed pics and hints on how to recognize what you have,
Only $9.99 at your local book stores…


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

> You look good in those purple gloves :>/
> 
> - jbay


That looks more like an AlaskaGal than an AlaskaGuy in the purple gloves… not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

AKguy the whale that you and your lady, carved up; is it the same meat that was posted by you before?
I am sure that we will enjoy that "Winter Woodworking Expo" ...

Jbay- Amazon is sold out on your book- but the mug's are still availabe. Question if I read correctly that proceeds of you products are being donated to Lumber Jocks?

[image removed]


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I wrote a book on recognizing road kill. "Identifying Road Kill"
> Sometimes it s hard to tell what you have.
> Buy my book and it will give detailed pics and hints on how to recognize what you have,
> Only $9.99 at your local book stores…
> ...


Was that you? I downloaded a pirated copy off of a bittorrent. Great read!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> AKguy the whale that you and your lady, carved up; is it the same meat that was posted by you before?
> I am sure that we will enjoy that "Winter Woodworking Expo" ...
> 
> Jbay- Amazon is sold out on your book- but the mug s are still availabe. Question if I read correctly that proceeds of you products are being donated to Lumber Jocks?
> ...


Different whale fat, the new supply is even more fresh. Let me tell you it's a lot of work chopping up a whale. That's why I send my lady to do it. She's a keeper!!


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> Jbay- Amazon is sold out on your book- but the mug s are still availabe. Question if I read correctly that proceeds of you products are being donated to Lumber Jocks?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I would donate to have a party for all other Lumberjocks, 
excluding the ones that have previously had parties 
and not invited lumberjocks that are not in the club.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Jbay- are dogs invited?
[image removed]


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I just started a new forum topic-

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/240337

[image removed]


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

R.I.P. Hugh Hefner










As a young woodworker, his magazine helped me improve my "woodworking" skills; through inspiuration…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

You're killing me…................ LOL


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Not only through inspiration but he was a very generous man. I here he also shared his wood with many.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

And left a 31year old widow… I hope that the family will inspire the young woodworkers of today…

Historically speaking; The "pin up photos" and/or calendars was a mainstay in many of lumbermills…

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










*Seriously*, not today; I was inspired by Gen. George Patton, who tore down a pin up girl calendars and chastised the soldier. 
Today, my shop has:


















And a picture of a "Lion dog" that I acquiesced not to post anymore. (out of respect to this site)


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I know for a fact, the COPD will leave you breathless…..


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I bought a Tormek 2000 years ago. It's great for plane blades because the basic jig that came with it registers the blade on the side opposite the bevel and clamps from the underside, and on a plane blade, it's totally flat, so no worries.

For chisels though the narrower surface on the top of the tool caused problems with keeping the blade square. I'd eyeball it, but I had issues with getting a truly square edge. I was also struggling with the support bar. The old-school one that came with my Tormek just had the set knobs and you guided the height of the bar by hand. I wondered why the jig for jointer blades had micro-adjust wheels and this one didn't.

I was pondering this the other day and decided to check out the Tormek site and sure enough. There's now the SE-77 jig and the US-105 micro-adjust support bar. The SE-77 registers on the flat bottom side of the chisel, so it's square to the guide bar. The combination allows perfectly square chisels, and a range of cambers on plane blades I'd never seen before.

Life is good.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> I bought a Tormek 2000 years ago.
> - Rich


You're a lot older than I thought.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

LOL,
I think maybe he meant Tomahawk


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I bought a Tormek 2000 years ago.
> - Rich
> 
> You re a lot older than I thought.
> ...


LOL. Totally unintentional, but I see how it reads now.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

> I bought a Tormek 2000 years ago.
> - Rich


I'm impressed. 
I can't remember what I ate for for breakfast, let alone what I did 2000 years ago…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I might have been exaggerating a bit.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I mentioned being on the lookout for some old Stanley rules previously. I've gotten lucky with a 36 1/2L and R in nice shape, and a beautiful 62 that has a really nice patina and cleaned up nicely.

Right now I'm looking for a 32 1/2. Most are either 32s or are in bad shape. I found one that looks good, but it only says No. 32 1/2 on it. I can't see the Stanley logo anywhere. Did they make any of these with only the number?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> I bought a Tormek 2000 years ago.
> 
> - Rich


Almost snorted my beer on this one. Nice. Have to admit being a member of this club, meant one thing wrote down another…

Myself I am looking for a Neanderthal #12 hide scraper.

ROFLMAO


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

WBN are refering to something like this?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> WBN are refering to something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the one!!!!!!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

That looks more like 20,000 years ago than 2000 years ago.

EDIT: I don't remember what I was doing 20,000 years ago either. Just FYI.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

DS- 20,000 years ago they didn't have "color phtotography"


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

You're right, if it were really 20,000 years ago, I'm pretty sure it would be only a black and white photo - Though, I have no personal experience with that.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

It was a really rough time back then. Some guy named Ugg wanted to force everyone to use his flesh-sensing safety-stone hide scraper.

What a real mess that was!

But the scraper was actually pretty good - or so I heard. (Again, no personal experience with it)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Without "Ugg" then I probally wouldn't have my CNC machine - DS please no barbs about it being a Laguna


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I think Laguna was Ugg's sister's name…


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Are you referring to the ScrapeStop™?


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

They said Laguna looked just like her brother Ugg-Her nickname was Uggly.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

"Beauty is only skin deep, but ugliness goes to the bone."

I first heard that when I was a teenager and didn't fully understand its meaning until I married a beautiful woman who was ugly to the bone. I call her my ex now (when I'm being nice).


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> "Beauty is only skin deep, but ugliness goes to the bone."
> 
> I first heard that when I was a teenager and didn t fully understand its meaning until I married a beautiful woman who was ugly to the bone. I call her my ex now (when I m being nice).
> 
> - Rich


ROFLMAO


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

All I can say is, apparently, you've met my ex….


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

This fellow seems to have it down pat…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I have personal experience this is accurate…. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

What everyone went on vacation??


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> What everyone went on vacation??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight












Not really, we just went inside to get out of the damn heat


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

AKguy What temperature do you keep your shop, in February. 
See you soon--


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> AKguy What temperature do you keep your shop, in February.
> See you soon--
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


50 when the heater is working right. It breaks down often but that's OK. It helps keep the Mukluk frozen. if you have any fuzzy short bring them with you.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> What everyone went on vacation??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


No some of us are here; AKguy has been busy "all serious" about hollow chisel mortice machine… 
Somebody should nudge Ritch to get back home

Anybody, want to talk woodworking- The site needs a new "project" I'll post soon


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> AKguy What temperature do you keep your shop, in February.
> See you soon--
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> ...


I hope Blue is your favorite color








ps

I am excited to be meeting you in February


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> AKguy What temperature do you keep your shop, in February.
> See you soon--
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> ...


Color won't make a difference. I'm going to be in a nice warm house. The shop is 80 feet from the house. No way will even see them. You might want to wear 2 pair at a time if the heater fails. We sure don't want anything to freeze hard.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> I hope Blue is your favorite color
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There going to kick you off the airplane


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> What everyone went on vacation??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I've been on a buying binge on eBay. I got addicted to vintage Stanley folding rules and can't stop. It started innocently enough with a sweet little No. 62. Brass clad, this one was a sweetheart logo and cleaned up beautifully.

Next thing I know, I've downloaded multiple catalogs and am lusting over a No. 94. Imagine, a 4 foot rule that folds down to 12 inches!

It's OK. I can stop any time. I have this under control, but I really want - no NEED - that No. 94.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

This is a lonely thread without papadan.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> This is a lonely thread without papadan.
> 
> - caboxmaker


Yep, I wonder if he got a time out or permanent ban.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> This is a lonely thread without papadan.
> 
> - caboxmaker


Let us never forget Papadan and all the others who dared to dream of a world with a better tape measure.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Papadan- I do miss but not seeing the lion dog is heartbreaking for me. 

"The first record of a people using a measuring device was by the Romans using marked strips of leather, but this was more like a regular ruler than a tape measure. On July 14, 1868, a patent was filed by one Alvin J. Fellows of New Haven, Connecticut. Fellows' rule, although crude and flimsy, was the first attempt to make a spring tape measure.[2] On 3 January 1922, Hiram A. Farrand received the patent he filed in 1919 for his spring tape measure. Sometime between 1922 and December 1926, Farrand experimented with the help of The Brown Company in Berlin, New Hampshire.[3] It is there Hiram and William Wentworth Brown began mass-producing the tape measure.[4] Their product was later sold to Stanley Works."


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I might have some experience in building a simple box…









Or…two…









Close the lid…









Might learn how to push a paint brush of shellac around..later…


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Bandit, those are some nice boxes, however, I feel it is my DUTY to point out that you have posted in the wrong thread.

People with personal experience should post somewhere else! ;-)

This is the NO personal experience thread. Just FYI.

Perhaps if you have no experience with blue fuzzy pants you could comment on that?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Bandit, those are some nice boxes, however, I feel it is my DUTY to point out that you have posted in the wrong thread.
> 
> - DS


DS: I assume that you have no personal experience with nice boxes or posting in the wrong thread. If you do have such experience, please post this elsewhere!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I really don't know, I was just guessing this is the wrong thread. ;-)


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Is this the right thread for an argument?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Is this the right thread for an argument?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not according to our leader.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

> Is this the right thread for an argument?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By saying 'yes,' an argument is averted. Which implies by demonstration there is no arguing here. Of course, I have no experience at this level of rhetoric, so there's that…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I post this because I tried to use these methods on Lumber Jocks---






AKguy- our leader Papadan is gone, Rich is busy with planes so I guess that leaves you with ChuckV keeping things honest. Or are you refering to Cricket?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have no personal experience with keeping things honest - so I guess that qualifies me.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I post this because I tried to use these methods on Lumber Jocks---
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one with the most power


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> I post this because I tried to use these methods on Lumber Jocks---
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew you meant me.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

AKguy advice from Shakesphere while working wih ChuckV -

Caesar:
Let me have men about me that are fat,
Sleek-headed men and such as sleep a-nights.
Yond* Cassius has a lean and hungry look,
He thinks too much; such men are dangerous.*

Julius Caesar Act 1, scene 2, 190-195


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Rich is going to be busy with the planes thing. Rumor has it he is trying to get the financing in order for his latest acquisition. See below:










Never bought one so have no real experience in how long it takes and such. Sorry I didn't post last few days, misplaced my tape measure and had to send out a search dog team to find it.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Planes? I've been buying vintage Stanley folding rules.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> AKguy- our leader Papadan is gone, Rich is busy with planes so I guess that leaves you with ChuckV keeping things honest.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Oh, well I misunderstood. I was distracted by my AWOL tape measure.

LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Rich is going to be busy with the planes thing. Rumor has it he is trying to get the financing in order for his latest acquisition. See below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dog that you sent out - was it a Papadan lion-dog?
I sure miss that dog


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

You've all heard me complain how modern measuring tapes seem to have been designed without any concern for making inside measurements. Add 2-27/32" for inside measure? Yeah right.

I still keep my old Carlson White Chief from the '40s or '50s for just that purpose. Its square body and exact 2" inside measure correction make it a perfect tool for that specific thing.

However, in my lust for vintage measuring tools, I've discovered that there were some very innovative designs back in the day. Like this one. You read the inside measure at that red arrow inside the opening.










I know Festool makes one with a viewing window, but the reviews on it aren't favorable.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

If Rich get a plane he can fly Muktuk from Bethel Alaska to Anchorage. He can use those folding rules to keep track of how much he loads on the plane.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Never bought one so have no real experience in how long it takes and such. Sorry I didn t post last few days, misplaced my tape measure and had to send out a search dog team to find it.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> ...


No, was my Dad's golden Labrador retriever. I tried asking my wife's many cats to go fetch. They did not seem interested, but informed me they would like another snack while they thought about it.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I despise cats. Just the sight of one irritates me. I even question the quality of character of those who own them.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Have you ever owned one, Rich? Are you speaking from personal experience?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> I despise cats. Just the sight of one irritates me. I even question the quality of character of those who own them.
> 
> - Rich


You just have not met the right one yet.

LOL


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

You know, I've never thought about it until just now… Dogs with the lion mane costume just look so cute!

BUT, it must be the nadir of embarrassment for a dog to be dressed up as a cat.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I was wondering how I ever became the president of our town's historical society. I have little personal experience in the town. I moved here in 2005 while most of the historical society members come from families that have been here for millions of years. I have little personal experience with history, since it was my most hated subject in school. I have no personal experience with running an organization like this. Now I understand that I was the perfect candidate for the position of president.

I do love all the great old stuff that we have in the historical society building. There are lots of tools and gizmos. It seems that everything there is old, even the things that we use on a regular basis, like this Mechanics Pal tape measure.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Random topic of the day:

I don't own a Sawstop tablesaw, (no personal experience owning one), but seeing the guy's review of his new one reminded me of the time I bought a new riding lawnmower at Lowes.

Lowes kept the riding mowers outside on the sidewalk next to the entry to the store. They had me back my pickup next to the door and we loaded the new mower into the bed while my wife handled the paperwork inside the store.

It was a nice night out and I stayed outside waiting for my wife.
Every man that walked into the store for the next ten minutes craned his head to look at the mower in the truck, then looked at me like I was the luckiest sob on the planet.

Despite the naysayers, deep down, methinks we all want one (Sawstop) and feel that the guy who got one is a very, very lucky guy.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I have used one at a friends house. It is a nice saw with some good safety features. But I have two Delta contractors saws, one 17 years old the other 23 years old. Both work well and have needed little as far as repairs or maintenance. The practical side of me says why do I need a new one? Or two if I keep the same set up with them bolted together. If it was more than just me working in the shop, or this was a actual job that produced money I might think otherwise.

Nevermind all the jigs that would have to be redone to get me back to the same spot I was before I bought the new saw.

LOL


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't believe in "luck". I believe in rewarding oneself for hard work or making the right decisions . For me personally those rewards would not be SawStop or a riding lawn mower. But, I'm always happy to see someone get what they want but that doesn't mean that's what I want. I might say the guy is fortunate that his wife allows him to reward himself.

Hummmmm does any of that make sense?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

AKguy those are comforting words for me when I visit you in February…....


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I was just glad to reclaim the nearly 2 hours of my weekends by not having to mow the grass with a 22" walk behind mower.

The 52" deck of the riding mower made it a 20 minute job.

Like woodbutcherbynight, I have a decent TS and it does well enough that I don't consider I have a pressing need to replace it. Still, if the opportunity arises, I would think myself fortunate to get one.

As Jim Collins said, "Good is the enemy of great." 
or, to paraphrase, "Good enough is the enemy of great."


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

BTW, the Ex got the house AND the mower. Just FYI. <sigh> :-(


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> BTW, the Ex got the house AND the mower. Just FYI. :-(
> 
> - DS


Was she rewarding herself for making the right decision?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Like WoodButcher, I've got a twenty-some year old Delta contractor saw. I got it with the 30" extension to the right, the UniFence, which I've added the aftermarket Uni-T-Fence. I got the BenchDog router extension to the left with a Mast-R-Lift, so it's all set up. I also have to consider that all of my sleds, jigs, etc would probably have to be tossed since they all use dual runners. The bottom line is that it's a system that works for me and I know its weaknesses and how to work around them.

One thing the mass and steadiness is important for is doing stick cuts on residential door stiles. It's an 80" cut on either 1-3/8" or 1-3/4" thick stock with four feather boards-two holding the piece down to the table and two holding it against the fence. It takes a lot of force to move it. I'm sure a standard router table would move around.

I also have a home brew coping sled that uses two runners to hold the rails for the cope cuts that cut back, leaving 2" tenons.

I do look at those 3 and 5 HP cabinet saws and wish though.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I agree would love to have much bigger saw capacity. Watching a new ALDI go up across from work I am dreaming that might be a big enough shop for me. No personal experience on this but would not mind trying it out.

LOL


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

> BTW, the Ex got the house AND the mower. Just FYI. :-(
> 
> - DS
> 
> ...


I have no personal experience with that (rewarding myself for good decisions).

I'm guessing that requires making good decisions first. :-D

Does rewarding bad decisions count?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> BTW, the Ex got the house AND the mower. Just FYI. :-(
> 
> - DS
> 
> ...


I guess that could be possible. Example, You make a bad decision and sell off all your woodworking tools. Once you realize your bad decision you decide the only way to turn that to a positive decision is to reward yourself by buy all new and bigger and better tools. Sometimes it's the end results that counts.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Most rewards for bad decisions are bad rewards… (I know, not on topic - I have too much experience on this) ;-)


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Divorce is not always a result of bad decisions. Sometimes it's the best decision you can make.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Divorce is not always a result of bad decisions. Sometimes it s the best decision you can make.
> 
> - Rich


Very true. What is a life being with someone that does not want to be with you, or you don't want to be with?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Back on topic. Anyone have a source to get metric only combo square or a carpenters square here in the USA?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Here's something that looks like metric-only. I'm not sure where the imperial part in the name comes into play. Maybe it's two-sided. Dunno, but with no personal experience, this is the best I can offer.

https://www.amazon.com/FRAMING-SQUARE-IMPERIAL-CARPENTRY-MEASURING/dp/B013P4XRFC/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1507869470&sr=8-15&keywords=metric+carpenter+square


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

For sure Starrett will have the combo square. But you'll an nice tool that will last. Not sure about carpenter's square. Maybe someplace that deal in Japanese layout tools.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> I agree, such a great forum and is going down. Essay champ used to come here and see great designs and innovations but now no one comes up here.
> 
> - amandanunes


You know a thread will last when it is worthy of spammination.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> You know a thread will last when it is worthy of spammination.
> 
> - ChuckV


Exactly what I was thinking, Chuck. It's official now.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I see her profile is gone now.

ROFL

Alaska Guy and others thanks for the tips and links. I will be researching this weekend and make a few purchases.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

This is my favorite 
http://lumberjocks.com/Toolboxdivas

She added me to her friends list. I was in sawdust lust until I clicked on her Blog link and my Malware stopped me. And as I say… "next"

Chuck did your spamer ever countact you with PM stating that she loved your project- mine did (true story)


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> This is my favorite
> http://lumberjocks.com/Toolboxdivas
> 
> She added me to her friends list. I was in sawdust lust until I clicked on her Blog link and my Malware stopped me. And as I say… "next"
> ...


I guess I'm not worthy - my weekend is ruined.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I got two of those. My Ukrainian wife enjoyed reading them. Said it was obvious to her it was a guy.

LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

WBN- "Said it was obvious to her it was a guy." and Saw Stop says … How do we know, unless we trust what is said or should do we need an experience, to find out. Did you ever explore further. 
just sayin'


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Well, they do demonstrate the Saw Stop with a wiener.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Rich- seriously, people do strange things- why hasn't a woodworker taken the test; only the first digit. If you were to offer enough $$$ I would bet that would be takers…. In the mean time we believe, but it comes as a cost.

WBN- are they?


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Desert_Woodworker*, perhaps a person with an extra digit would take that $$$!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Perhaps The Six Fingered Man:

"Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm not sure if Inigo would prefer $$$ vs revenge


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

*Old Novice* I suggest that you watch the above video and after viewing the video- he did not want $$$. But some people will offer more, than a "finger digit" for $$$. All one has to do is read the Bible.

Ten fingers in, ten fingers out


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

And to to bring us back on topic- a tribute to PapaDan


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> WBN- are they?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The scam industry on this is a mixed bag of guys writing or guys paying women to write. All to get $$ from our pockets to theirs. Having dated through a real site even then scams exist. The system is rigged with scam.

That being said a persistent person can be successful. Got married in August 2010, still happily married. Yes it can be done but that does not mean it is easy. Was it worth it, absolutely!!!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Lucky guy.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks Rich!

Saw a video today about wet sandblasting. Anyone had an experience with it? My friend wants to try something like this out on a 45 foot long cargo container that has minor rust.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Why not a thanks D_W for not commenting on the above pic! 

Here is another option "soda blasting" here is a link and Charles Neil has a vid on soda blasting-

https://www.doityourself.com/stry/when-to-use-soda-blasting

Доброї ночі і благословляй Бога


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

How about laser rust removal?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

How about beer blasting? Not sure it will work on any surfaces, but it sure does me good.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> How about laser rust removal?
> 
> - oldnovice


*
OldNovice-* the project is 45feet long, I don't think that your "link" would work. Maybe someone from the Navy can share how they did it?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> How about beer blasting? Not sure it will work on any surfaces, but it sure does me good.
> 
> - Rich





> How about beer blasting? Not sure it will work on any surfaces, but it sure does me good.
> 
> - Rich


As long as the beer was aged in Alder barrels.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

My statement was so important, you felt the need to quote it twice. Many thanks, AG.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

But he made the point Alder! not ebony…..


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Yeah, ebony aged beer does not sound appetizing. Albino ebony, or ebony del oro however…


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I have two 40 year old Shopsmiths and, have been married 3 times. That's gotta qualify me for a lack of experience with rust removal and table saws. 
Wish I'd married the current lady first and, wish I'd bought the Sawstop 40 years ago. (-:


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Just for you DW

*Слава тобі Господу*

Was part of my long phrase list for Ukrainian this month. Moving forward in my language education so I have an idea of what they are saying in Orthodox Church. (Ukrainian)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

For others- * Слава тобі Господу translated "Thank you to the Lord" 
*

Enjoy the mass and the *І музика, слідуйте за своєю совістю - Святий Дух вас вестиме
*

and for Rich - Alder translated * вільха* and Ebony could not be translated


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Also, PapaDan translated *ПапаДан*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> My statement was so important, you felt the need to quote it twice. Many thanks, AG.
> 
> - Rich


Muktuk ferments and turns into Alc….. if you get the drift


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks DW.

Was sure I had heard ebony translated once by one of my wife's friends. Had the Professor here read through my cool gift I still cannot read yet. *Identifying Wood* (it is in Ukrainian)

They use *чорне дерево* translates as Black Tree for us.

How educational this thread has become.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Exactly! we have people like us, yet I do miss the counter balance of R.I.P. Papadan and the dog.

*вільха*


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I have no experience with Ukrainian…
Good Morn' all.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> I have no experience with Ukrainian…
> Good Morn all.
> 
> - DS


I've had 1 
.
.
.
.but I can't remember her name


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

^^^ too funny ^^^

oldnovice: That hand-held laser rust remover was pretty cool. 
I bet it would clear up acne too!

It looks like some sci-fi military weapon.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Wonder if 'The Maned One' / He Who Must Not Be Named has been banned permanently, or just sent on hiatus?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Wonder if The Maned One / He Who Must Not Be Named has been banned permanently, or just sent on hiatus?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I have wondered that myself. His last post was on 9/25, so if it was a 4 week or 1 month deal, it'll end soon. We'll see then.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Just a little note for DW. We have started our cooling trend in preparation for you visit. Mukluk is doing nicely.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

In Phoenix, that arrow would be on backwards, pointed to 115 F instead of 5 F

It was a refreshing 98 degrees here yesterday.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> Just a little note for DW. We have started our cooling trend in preparation for you visit. Mukluk is doing nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully that's the temp in your freezer :>/
Pleasant 78 deg here today


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Another side note for DW

Don't forget to get some sheet metal screws and stud up and pair of boots or shoes. I don't want you busting your ass on the ice.



















Here's how


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Another side note for DW
> 
> Don t forget to get some sheet metal screws and stud up and pair of boots or shoes. I don t want you busting your ass on the ice.
> 
> ...


I was thinking more on this type of boot to match my furry snuggies….


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Another side note for DW
> 
> Don t forget to get some sheet metal screws and stud up and pair of boots or shoes. I don t want you busting your ass on the ice.
> 
> ...


It's your ass. Just remember if you bust it on the ice you ass will be the same color as your boots


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

ROFLMAO


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

AKguy it's not the ice that I am worried about…. 

Here is what I am imagining…. 








Therefore the fuzzy boots and shorts will stand out- do you have any particular "color". PM me with your sizes and we can match colors…... Only months away…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

More clues on PapaDan but you have to go to my projects (LJ) "Anguish"
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/342321#comment-4175961

Please do not PM me, not yet. Therefore, I will respect LJ and I hope to continue with posting woodworking projects, to solve the mystery.

Coming soon= wooden picture frame for my lion-dog


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I have contended for years that if in 1770 America there were electric power, and power equipment like TS's, BS's, Routers, Jointers, Planers, Wide belt sanders, heck even the debatable Festool line. Well my contention is if Sir Billy Bob head WoodMaster of New England could reach out and hear electrons roasting, all of our current discussions about what is real woodworking, would be hugely different. Stanley would have been a failed business. Yes a CNC is just the next step in that progression. So if you are grabbing a gun about what I have said let me guess, you are near or over 80, and look at change like it's a 4 letter word. I'm 63 BTW, and no I wasn't one of them thar long hair hippy freaks.

Now let's talk about grounded dust collection. LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Wow- welcome to our group! By chance do you know of PapaDan?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Now let s talk about grounded dust collection. LOL
> 
> - therealSteveN


To ground or not to ground? If yes, how much ground do we need?


> ?


Welcome to the thread!!!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Welcome, Steve. Personal experience is frowned on here. We talk out our butts about things we know nothing about, but in an authoritative manner. It's more annoying that way.

Coincidentally, I am turning 63 tomorrow. Never was a smelly hippie either.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Hmmmmm turning 63…......just a youngster. Happy birth day tomorrow.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Steve the real test= what are tour thoughts on "Alder"? Hint: remind yourself that any of the above can turn on you like a rattle snakes- post cautiously…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Hmmmmm turning 63…......just a youngster. Happy birth day tomorrow.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


I would be an infant then. A mere 48….............. LOL


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Uh, old smelly hippie here. 
Lots of things I can't talk about because, well, I have too much experience :>/


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Steve the real test= what are tour thoughts on "Alder"? Hint: remind yourself that any of the above can turn on you like a rattle snakes- post cautiously…..
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Dang it DW, don't give out warnings. It's a lot more fun to lure them into a sense of security and then yank the rug out from under them.

But yeah, Steve, alder plays an important role here. All of my interior doors I built for the house are knotty alder except for the garage entry door which is clear alder.

My latest door even has a rail that contains… are you ready for it? Curly Alder! I did not know such a thing existed until I milled into this board.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Uh, old smelly hippie here.
> Lots of things I can t talk about because, well, I have too much experience :>/
> 
> - jbay


Surely there's something you know nothing about that you can pretend to be an expert on. C'mon, be a team player.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Rich - Jbay is wise like an owl, smart as a fox and is a rattlesnake who doesn't rattle his tail 
Where is DS?

good night


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> Uh, old smelly hippie here.
> Lots of things I can t talk about because, well, I have too much experience :>/
> 
> - jbay
> ...


I can pretend to be an expert on everything, except, old smelly hippie stuff!
(I live at the Holiday Inn) so if there's anything you would like to know just ask.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Have no knowledge of one of this things…
Picked at a garage sale for a dollar bill….a LORAY knife sharpener kit. Has a brown plastic case, a few oil stone thingys, a guide of some sort, and an almost empty bottle of Honing Oil…..

I don't think I can make use of it while sharpening chisels and such…..
Pictures when I can get them loaded….IF anyone wants…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yep, one of these…









Seems to be complete..









And, he isn't talking…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Laryngitis?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Looks similar to my old Lansky system.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Have no knowledge of one of this things…
> Picked at a garage sale for a dollar bill….a LORAY knife sharpener kit. Has a brown plastic case, a few oil stone thingys, a guide of some sort, and an almost empty bottle of Honing Oil…..
> 
> I don t think I can make use of it while sharpening chisels and such…..
> ...


That is the Model# 65-762 set manufactured from 1988 - 2002. In 2002, it sold for about $45 in the US.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I don t think I can make use of it while sharpening chisels and such…..
> Pictures when I can get them loaded….IF anyone wants…
> 
> - bandit571


No, it's intended for knives. The smaller units like that one and my Lansky are really only good for smaller blades, maybe up to 5 or 6 inches. After that, the angle gets too low. You can work around it by repositioning the blade in the jig, but that gets to be a hassle.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

This one is the grand daddy of them all. It was made by an Australian company and I don't think they're available any longer. It uses full size stones of your choice. I use 2×8 inch water stones in mine. The back bar that guides the angle is adjustable and graduated in 0.2º increments. The front blade holder is also adjustable so it can be used for scissors, axes, etc.

I only sharpen my knives about twice a year, but when I do, this guy makes quick work of it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Rich our leader has a project:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/342593#comment-4177993

It is a beautiful pantry door- What's inside?
Mukluk -sent from AKguy
woodworking tools
beverages… hmmmm


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Just the usual, DW. Staples like canned goods, baking goods, a couple of Fissler pressure cookers, an Anova sous vide circulator and some DeBuyer forged iron cookware. Oh, and several vintage Griswold cast iron pans.

That's just the small pantry though - maybe 6 by 8 feet. I also converted the laundry room into a larger pantry with massive shelves. It contains lots more cooking stuff and is where I store my finishing supplies to keep them out of the garage heat.

It also is where this guy lives:


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

So you guys are upgrading to a Tormex soon?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Is that de-gasser for remving air bubles in a 2part epoxy mix or can you use it in a Tucson chicken dish?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I just noticed papa hasn't been on in awhile? He got the ban hammer?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

deleted - best to all


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

> More clues on PapaDan but you have to go to my projects (LJ) "Anguish"
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/342321#comment-4175961
> 
> Please do not PM me, not yet. Therefore, I will respect LJ and I hope to continue with posting woodworking projects, to solve the mystery.
> ...


You sure you wanna play this game?

Enough is enough.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> I just noticed papa hasn t been on in awhile? He got the ban hammer?
> 
> - TheFridge


He had a moment, one of those *"it seemed like a good idea at the time*" ones.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> So you guys are upgrading to a Tormex soon?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I have a Tormek 2000. It's awesome for chisels, plane blades and my jointer and thickness planer blades. Financially it makes little sense to spend hundreds of dollars so you don't have to send your jointer and planer blades out for sharpening at maybe $20 a pop. That's just me though.

I bought it long ago and often wondered why the jointer blade jig had the nice micro adjust and the regular bar didn't. One day recently I was getting annoyed at that, and how the original jig for chisels and planes aligned the tool on the top edge. Smaller chisels were a bear to ensure they were square to the stone. Just for fun, I went and browsed the latest accessories, and sure enough, they have a support bar with micro adjust (the US-105) and a new-fangled blade jig (the SE-77) that aligns the tool on its flat bottom. Not only that, it has fine angle adjustment so you can not only square the blade to the stone perfectly, but you can angle it slightly both ways to radius plane blades.

The other bonus is that I now have a spare support bar to use for the honing wheel and don't have to swap it back and forth. At just over $100 for the two upgrade items, it's pretty cheap by Tormek standards.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Had no idea they made the newer jigs. I made cheat sheets for mine and have had good success over the years. Sure I spent alot of $$$$ in the beginning but it has yet to give me any issues.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Gotcha. Figured it was gonna happen sooner or later. Unfortunately, I am well versed in the things that will get you banned and have mended my ways


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Gotcha. Figured it was gonna happen sooner or later. Unfortunately, I am well versed in the things that will get you banned and have mended my ways
> 
> - TheFridge


LOL.

Any thoughts you can share about working with Alder? No personal experience is required.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Any thoughts you can share about working with Alder? No personal experience is required.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I have extensive experience working with alder, both clear and knotty, so the rules of the thread mandate that I sit this one out.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Seems to be an IRS SCAMMER using this phone number…682-628-5190….says he is the IRS, and is going to sue!

iF you see the number on your Caller ID..don't answer it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Give him this number tell him it is your legal representative and to deal with him to handle this matter.

General Info for the Treasury Department. (202) 622-2000

ROFLMAO, bet they enjoy that when they answer.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

What we gave up already?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> What we gave up already?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


who gave up? I didn't give up. I clearly heard and respect Crickets "notice".
Now I/we go on, to things that we "don't know about" related to wood
working. What I don't know about woodworking in the Ukraine

https://www.pinterest.com/ACUArts/woodworking/

Yet I do about Ukraine and Catolonia….


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Why did the Old Chinese use such complicated scarf joints and complex haunched tenons?
Was it because they didn't have good glues? Or were they just snobs?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

My uncle, I'll call him Fred Flintstone, had a long career working in the bomb division of the NY state police. When he retired, one of the gifts he received from his coworkers was a beautifully bound book: What I Know About Bombs by Fred Flintstone.

All the pages were blank. It looked great on his bookshelf.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Well. Considering they have structures and furniture still standing today is a testament to their strength and durability.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Well. Considering they have structures and furniture still standing today is a testament to their strength and durability.
> 
> - TheFridge


and the wood, I am sure is Alder!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

LOL


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Well. Considering they have structures and furniture still standing today is a testament to their strength and durability.
> 
> - TheFridge


I built an end table back in 1983 that's still standing today.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

But did you use some kind of exotic joinery to put it together??


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> But did you use some kind of exotic joinery to put it together??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I don't remember.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> Well. Considering they have structures and furniture still standing today is a testament to their strength and durability.
> 
> - TheFridge


WTF? I was wondering where the hell that post went


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> But did you use some kind of exotic joinery to put it together??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> ...


Me either…. LOL


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

This baby's on life support. Without the maned one, it's fading fast.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have no knowledge of how these things are built….









Willing to give it a try, anyway….will be the first, so that means I have no experience …..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Working on my cabinet design for twin contractor saws mounted side by side and bolted together. My plan is to have almost all cast iron top, two saws for one fence and cabinet space underneath. All that and still use same footprint as current saw set up with only one saw.

Extra Delta Contractors saw I got for our favorite price of FREE, thanks Dad!!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I think having two saws is ideal, and getting the smaller footprint makes it even better. Being able to have two setups will save so much time. For me, even just having one with a 40 T and the other with a 24 T would save me time.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Exactly, plus you get the entire table top cast iron. In theory anyway. 
LOL


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

It's with a heavy heart that I write this. The thread that will never die is on life support, and I think it's time to pull the plug.

As I noted in the original post, I created this thread as a tribute to papadan and his awesome Without Personal Experience thread which was sadly closed. If papadan ever returns, he can decide whether or not to revive this thread.

It's been fun. Everyone who participated are great guys. We've shown that a thread can go on for 340 posts without anyone being a jerk. Others should follow our lead.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Based on no personal experience whatsoever, I know what this thread is experiencing in the last moments of its life.

Will there be a memorial service? Or are we still in the "But I'm not dead yet!" phase?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Shame on you guys for giving up!

The most important motivational video, that I like-from the movie "Animal House" listen/watch to this clip-





 (some adult language)

I have buried a few dogs in my life- sad but I carry on. Same with PappDan, yet he is not posting, but to me he is not dead- Think about that Golden Spaniel and Lion dog… can you erase those infamous images from your mind?
To keep this thread alive- on inexperience- My first job as a new "B general" contractor, in AZ. If anybody is interested, then ask a question- I will answer.

Rich- did the apostles stop when Jesus died?

Chuck- such morass- you could at least say goodbye with one of your favorite "Mimes"


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I once used a skill saw to cut a hole for a medicine cabinet in a Quonset hut home. 
One would think that if you set the blade to deep, you may, 
just cut through a water line, *and* an electrical wire.

I can no longer speak about that here :>/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Jbay- yet we remember….. Has anyone started a fire on a job site? while it is your job? How about an injury, such as some minor bleeding- treated with a "clean" rag and duct tape- No medical training but it worked.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Before it's too late, I have a question. We are thinking of taking a trip to Nova Scotia next year. Has anyone never been there? If so, did you enjoy it?

Thanks.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Nope, not giving up. A1Jim just posted about who did some insane dovetails, I know it was someone in this thread.
LOL


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

> Why did the Old Chinese use such complicated scarf joints and complex haunched tenons?
> Was it because they didn t have good glues? Or were they just snobs?
> 
> - pontic


Because they could.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Because they had short woodies?


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

> Nope, not giving up. A1Jim just posted about who did some insane dovetails, I know it was someone in this thread.
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I have no personal experience hand cutting dovetails… insane on the other hand…


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I have no personal experience cutting dovetails with a router. Actually, I can count the number of times I've actually used a router in shop projects (around 10 maybe).
.
.
.
What was the question, exactly?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> What was the question, exactly?
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


A question? Can we refer to our notes?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

^ Ah, two questions! Lessee, yes, and yes?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Why did the Old Chinese use such complicated scarf joints and complex haunched tenons?
> Was it because they didn t have good glues? Or were they just snobs?
> 
> - pontic
> ...


They didn't have Titebond


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

> Before it s too late, I have a question. We are thinking of taking a trip to Nova Scotia next year. Has anyone never been there? If so, did you enjoy it?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> - ChuckV


You've not got the hang of this thread 

Having never been to Nova Scotia I believe I am perfectly qualified to answer this.

It get's fairly cold and it's got whales (Well, nearby, in the water at least)


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> You ve not got the hang of this thread
> 
> Having never been to Nova Scotia I believe I am perfectly qualified to answer this.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike. You give me hope for the future of this thread after all. I've never been there either, but my wife loves Nova lox. I think there's a dog with a funny breed name somewhere in there too.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Before it s too late, I have a question. We are thinking of taking a trip to Nova Scotia next year. Has anyone never been there? If so, did you enjoy it?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike. When were you last not in Nova Scotia? I'm just worried that we would get all the way up there and the whale will have moved.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Thanks Mike. When were you last not in Nova Scotia? I m just worried that we would get all the way up there and the whale will have moved.
> 
> - ChuckV


I'm pretty sure he winters in the Hamptons.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Thanks Mike. When were you last not in Nova Scotia? I m just worried that we would get all the way up there and the whale will have moved.
> 
> - ChuckV
> 
> ...


Ugh - I hope these tickets are refundable.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I never tried it before, but, I'm pretty sure *ALL* tickets are refundable - especially lottery tickets. 
(I see guys turning them in at the convenience store all the time.)


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> I never tried it before, but, I m pretty sure *ALL* tickets are refundable - especially lottery tickets.
> (I see guys turning them in at the convenience store all the time.)
> 
> - DS


I see. So, based on your lack of experience, I should try to get a refund of my plane tickets at a convenience store.

Thanks, this thread is a life saver!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

> I see. So, based on your lack of experience, I should try to get a refund of my plane tickets at a convenience store.
> 
> - ChuckV


Just don't let us know how that turns out for you, as that would be speaking from experience…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

As this is a thread is about inexperience and a tribute to PapaDan. Therefore, without any experience on "mechanical dogs" I have decided to go this route- vs a new lion dog; heck, I learned the CNC…










Any suggestion on a name?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Any suggestion on a name?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Rusty.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

and if it were a female what name? I have one in mind but -what says you?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

If I were to make one of these "dogs" - I'd cut it out on the CNC using - Alder Then ask DS for advice on mechanics….
Names please…..

ps an aside AI is here and will keep on going… You can even purchase a "lion mane for your dog/cat"...


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

In Ukrainian to make a name feminine they add "ivna" to the end. So Rusty would become Rustyivna.

How does that work???


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> In Ukrainian to make a name feminine they add "ivna" to the end. So Rusty would become Rustyivna.
> 
> How does that work???
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Great start. But I was thinkining some other name… No not Richivana…. it does sound good, but…


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Fuzzbutt

Night Panda


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Fuzzbutt
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


+5000


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

> As this is a thread is about inexperience and a tribute to PapaDan. Therefore, without any experience on "mechanical dogs" I have decided to go this route- vs a new lion dog; heck, I learned the CNC…
> 
> Any suggestion on a name?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Snowy, well it's Tin-Tin's dog isn't it


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I will go with Tin -Tin, as long as DS doesn't call my Laguna CNC "Tin-Tin" in the future


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

DW, I can tell you are still a little sore about the Laguna thing.

Ours continues to self destruct every day. It is in the death throes I suspect.

Personally, I am glad that you love yours and are getting good use of it.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I guess I'm surprised AG didn't name the dog King.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I guess you couldn't use Rin-Tin-Tin…...

No experience….trying to get the van to start when I turn the key. Have to have someone stand there and whack a spot on the transmission, while I hold the key. Have no experience in changing out the "Shift Solenoid Pack".....


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

2017 model of D.O.G.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I guess I m surprised AG didn t name the dog King.
> 
> - Rich


Too traditional, too many people use that. I thought we were looking for something a bit different.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I guess I m surprised AG didn t name the dog King.
> 
> - Rich
> Too traditional, too many people use that. I thought we were looking for something a bit different.
> ...


'50s TV - Sgt. Preston of the Yukon and his Wonder Dog Yukon King. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0182633/

A scene from the show:
-----
Sgt. Preston and King have the bad guys holed up in a cabin outside Skagway.

Sgt. Preston: King, I'm going to circle around back and try to flush them out. You stay here in case they come this way. If I'm not back in 5 minutes, come around back to look for me.

King: (checking doggy wrist watch) Woof!
-----

Anyway, King… Sgt Preston of the Yukon… AlaskaGuy.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I guess I m surprised AG didn t name the dog King.
> 
> - Rich
> Too traditional, too many people use that. I thought we were looking for something a bit different.
> ...


I can remember watching that show.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I have no experience watching that show, so I can say without hesitation it was the bestest… show… ever!!!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

>


I don't get this picture! 
;-)


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

> If I were to make one of these "dogs" - I d cut it out on the CNC using - Alder Then ask DS for advice on mechanics….
> - Desert_Woodworker


For the mechanics: You can get a tiny little dog and strap him inside with controls on each of his legs like they did in Avatar with those giant robots and that mean old sergeant dude with the scar on his face.

A little bit of training and a yappy little dog can be a yappy BIG dog.

I have no personal experience with this, but hey, it worked on Pandora, so it has just GOT to work.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

If they can teach dog to drive a car










they can surely teach one to drive one of these


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

That will cool when we get self driving cars. just put Fido behind the wheel and send him, by himself, to the vet.

People would probably start freaking out.

Then one day, it will be just "what people (dogs) do". aka normal


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> I don t get this picture!
> ;-)
> 
> - DS


That means the joke went over your head. lol


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I don t get this picture!
> ;-)
> 
> - DS
> ...


He was joking… lol

We've achieved recursive over-the-head joke trajectory. That is, when the first party is joking about not getting it and the second party explains it to him, requiring a third party to explain to the second party that the first party was joking and really got it.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> I don t get this picture!
> ;-)
> 
> - DS
> ...


I have never spiraled into the abyss of infinitely recursive over-the-head jokism, so I am sure that we are now spiraling into the abyss of infinitely recursive over-the-head jokism.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I have never spiraled into the abyss of infinitely recursive over-the-head jokism, so I am sure that we are now spiraling into the abyss of infinitely recursive over-the-head jokism.
> 
> - ChuckV


Huh? I don't get it.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Removed an inadvertent post. This is a new experience for me - I am no longer qualified to comment on it.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> I have never spiraled into the abyss of infinitely recursive over-the-head jokism, so I am sure that we are now spiraling into the abyss of infinitely recursive over-the-head jokism.
> 
> - ChuckV
> 
> ...


I don't get it either.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Somewhere, there is a Foghorn Leghorn scene about this…...









Part on the left is threaded like a screw…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> 2017 model of D.O.G.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this is the dog that I am thinking of- then it is a Laguna Tools proto-type, like Ford Motor Company, they are changing in new directions, of product….
DS when the dog lifts its leg(s) does it hit his target or does it hit your foot? I ask from what I see in the pic… for it looks like the stepper motors are the same on my Laguna CNC. If so, my machine hits it target(s) does this "dog"?
Also, would anybody attach an aftermarket "lion mane" to it?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Some days you're the dog; some days you're the fire hydrant.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

> I don t get this picture!
> ;-)
> 
> - DS
> ...


I now feel a little bit vindicated for getting baited into responding to post #17 by papadan.

Thanks jbay, you made my morning.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Anybody ta home?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Does anyone have any turkey cooking advice based on no personal experience?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

^^^ She looks just like a gal I met in a bar once.

I'm going totally off-piste this year since it's just my wife and I. I got a 12 pounder at Whole Foods with my Amazon Prime discount and am going to butcher it before cooking. The two legs (thigh and drumstick) are going to be roasted on a bed of mirepoix along with one side of the breast. The other half of the breast will go on the smoker with some rub.

I'm going to inject the breast half I'm roasting with some chicken stock and butter and maybe some herbs. I haven't decided exactly what will go in there, and I've never done this before (that what she said).

The other half on the smoker is going to be injected with the same broth and butter, but also with some cajun seasonings.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Only advice I can offer is make sure you turn the oven *ON* before setting the timer and going out to the shop for a few hours before company shows up.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Here's a Thanksgiving treat from WKRP in Cincinnati. A bit of trivia, my electric fields professor in college back in 1979 told me I reminded him of Johnny Fever.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Only advice I can offer is make sure you turn the oven *ON* before setting the timer and going out to the shop for a few hours before company shows up.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*Oven?!* Uh-oh. That explains a lot.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm deep frying my turkey,
pretty sure I can do it, I seen it done once in a cartoon!
(then just to make sure, I stayed at the Holiday Inn last night)


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> I m deep frying my turkey,
> pretty sure I can do it, I seen it done once in a cartoon!
> (then just to make sure, I stayed at the Holiday Inn last night)
> 
> - jbay


I have no experience deep-frying turkey, but I do have experience eating the result. Go for it - it is worth the risk!


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I would come back and share my results, 
but after I'm done I would then be experienced and no longer able…

So I'll just say now, it was great…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

What? No Beer Can involved?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Have no real experience building a TS cabinet but I have some ideas.









Pardon the OSB, I needed to check some measurements and this was quicker than making a mistake and having to get more plywood. LOL


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

What's wrong with OSB? (I have no personal experience building shop furniture with it, so it must be fine, right?)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Smitty- all OSB is not the same- Check the content for Alder. The more Alder, the better the grade of the board.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

My wife's cats informed us the wood identified itself as Adler. How they know this I have no personal experience with.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I think those cats know more than they're letting on. Sneaky.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I guess I'm gonna have to post my AOSB I made for my ship. Had to find a shop that could laser cut 1/2" steel since it's the closest representation to Alder OSB. It took a couple weeks since they weren't used to working with something with the characteristics of titanium.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Meh…









Menard's?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Shopify Web Designers
> Website Development Los Angeles
> Bigcommerce Website Design
> Wordpress Web Design Services
> ...


I see we have a new member, paul52, with no website design experience.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I see we have a new member, paul52, with no website design experience.
> 
> - ChuckV


None at all. He even left out Ted's Free Plans.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Meh…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing- but the ALDER is wrapped in plastic. IMO ALDER should be sold "au naturel"- for it to ripen and breathe like a fine vintage wine…. heresy.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Thanks for sharing- but the ALDER is wrapped in plastic. IMO ALDER should be sold "au naturel"- for it to ripen and breathe like a fine vintage wine…. heresy.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Right on, DW. And furthermore, to force alder to conform to standard dimensions is a sin. Alder is a free spirit and should be allowed to roam wild in random widths and lengths - as long as it's Select or better, no Common allowed - S2S or rough.

Free the Alder!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

+1


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Have to ask Menard's about that…...have no idea why they wrap them up…...


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

We are nobles here. No commons allowed.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

ALDER must breathe….

Thanks Bandit for showing us the abuse of the Mother Wood. Sad but informative….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> We are nobles here. No commons allowed.
> 
> - TheFridge


LOL


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I vote for a flash mob at Menard's to save the alder and return it to its natural habitat!!! Who's in?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I will raid the garden shop of the bark mulch. Can't have the Adler running around naked.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I will raid the garden shop of the bark mulch. Can t have the Adler running around naked.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Maybe a hula skirt and coconut shell bra.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

ROFLMAO


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

HELP! I've fallen and I can't reach my drink!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I've been planning to build a router sled for freakin' ages. Well, I finally got around to it, and I'm glad I did. I do some pieces using mesquite rounds and they took ages to sand flat. Even then, they really weren't all that flat, and surely not parallel faces. With this thing it takes maybe 10 minutes to set up and another 10 to flatten the piece, and it's perfect.

I used this plan and bought the Freud 12-194 1-3/4" straight bit to use on a spare DeWalt 625 router I had laying around. The nice thing about the plan is that it's open ended, so the limit on board size is its 24" width. By attaching the board to a MDF sled, I can do a piece longer than 24".


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Why are you not using ALDER? 
Here is what I would use Mesquite rounds for…


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I used alder and plywood for the sled.


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

> I used alder and plywood for the sled.
> 
> - Rich


Bonus points if you used Alder-Plywood


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> I used alder and plywood for the sled.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> ...


Yes, and that would be one beautiful "sled". I am not sure if ALDER plywood is available in Tucson AZ?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Build while listening to…."After bathing at Baxters"......an album that came out when I was learning the guitar….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Build while listening to…."After bathing at Baxters"......an album that came out when I was learning the guitar….
> 
> - bandit571


Is the guitar made with ALDER wood?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

No, it is a hybrid. Called Hadler…....

LOL


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Alder has terrible reviews!
https://www.yelp.com/biz/alder-orem-3


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Alder has terrible reviews!
> https://www.yelp.com/biz/alder-orem-3
> 
> - ChuckV


They are heretics!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

New topic- what type of saw blade- do you use for cutting ALDER

here is a copy of what I just posted-

Remember when cutting Alder - that you use a sharp Forrest for there are other blades out there… but Forrest is my blade of choice

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/250162

-Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Here is a link to "forum"

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/250130#reply-4255610

With all your wisdom, maybe one of "us" can help this fellow "jock" You never know if he plans on cuttting ALDER


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Remember when cutting Alder - that you use a sharp Forrest for there are other blades out there… but Forrest is my blade of choice
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Clearly the best blade to see the forrest from the trees… and to get some sweet lumber cut too.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> With all your wisdom, maybe one of "us" can help this fellow "jock" You never know if he plans on cuttting ALDER
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Help Carloz? LMAO. I can't figure out whether he's stupid, or the wiliest among us. He does have an attitude though. I just call him out when he's being a jerk, and try to help when he asks for it.

Quite a character, for sure.


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

I know nothing about nothing. But I am an expert at lying about how it should be done. Does that qualify me to be the president of the world, or just to sweep the floor?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> I know nothing about nothing. But I am an expert at lying about how it should be done. Does that qualify me to be the president of the world, or just to sweep the floor?
> 
> - mudflap4869


Where do I send donations for your campaign??


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I know nothing about nothing. But I am an expert at lying about how it should be done. Does that qualify me to be the president of the world, or just to sweep the floor?
> 
> - mudflap4869
> 
> ...


I'm a student of Bob Beckel, who was campaign manager for Walter Mondale leading up to his epic loss in the 1984 presidential election, which I believe qualifies me to be your campaign manager.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> I know nothing about nothing. But I am an expert at lying about how it should be done. Does that qualify me to be the president of the world, or just to sweep the floor?
> 
> - mudflap4869
> 
> ...


What if you know Jack Schitt, does that get you anywhere?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> What if you know Jack Schitt, does that get you anywhere?
> 
> - jbay


Well yes, that and a $1.49 gets you a coffee at Quik Trip. come after 4pm and the donuts are cheaper!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Any suggestions for where to put drawer slides when using two pairs on each side of a 12 inch tall drawer? Maybe 3 pairs would be better?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Why 3 pair. I have a 14'' drawer with one in the middle, works fine.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Same here. Get the 100 lb rated ones and one pair is plenty.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> Any suggestions for where to put drawer slides when using two pairs on each side of a 12 inch tall drawer? Maybe 3 pairs would be better?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Somewhere towards the top and somewhere towards the bottom?
Maybe around the middle?


----------



## dbeck (Jun 1, 2017)

I find with real tall drawers it helps to put the slide and pull in the top third of the drawer. Just dont get the pull on the top and the slides on the bottom(or the other way) because they tend to try to bind that way.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

On bigger heavier drawers, I normally use the Accuride file drawer slides. 
They are rated for 150lbs and work well.
1 Pair per drawer is all.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Rumour has it,that this lumber was flat sawn…










Not too sure about that…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> I find with real tall drawers it helps to put the slide and pull in the top third of the drawer. Just dont get the pull on the top and the slides on the bottom(or the other way) because they tend to try to bind that way.
> 
> - dbeck


Thanks, the pull is aluminum L channel mounted at top. Had not thought about the binding issue.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I should have stated all the drawer dimensions to explain why I wish to use 2 pair of 100 lb drawer slides.

24 inches by 24 inches and 12 inches tall.

My toolbox at work had the option of adding extra pair of drawer slides on most of the drawers. These are constantly used and I found with the extra slide they open much easier. Since I have to bend over to get into this drawer I am trying to think ahead and make life easier later. LOL Like the rest of you I am NOT getting any younger.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I suggest using one pair on the top, and to save money, use just one slide on one side of the bottom. Put all of your heavy stuff on the side with two slides.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

As far as location goes, 
I've put in several hundreds of these, 
and I don't think I have ever noticed a difference when opening or closing the door whether the guide is high or low.
It's just not enough of a difference to affect the drawer coming in or out. This is just my opinion.

I have no facts or links to back that up.
(which is why I'm allowed to post this here)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I have 10 slides, got a deal on a 10 pack that brought price down to $6 a slide. For this project I have 3 drawers in the 24 inch deep range. The other two are 6 inch drawers so no need for doubling. The monster however, I am going to start with two and load the drawer up and see how it works. One on top one on bottom.

Now if I ever get finished with the layout for the stuff that goes in the drawer I might see a result.

LOL


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Merry Christmas to my favorite LumberJocks - the Without Personal Experience team. You are all awesome.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Damn. I cheated. I thought I made the carcass out of osb but it was just the dividers and shelves.










And merry Christmas to all. Especially papadan. If it wasn't for him, we wouldn't be here.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> And merry Christmas to all. Especially papadan. If it wasn't for him, we wouldn't be here.
> 
> - TheFridge


Big +1 on that. This whole thread is in his honor.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

It's truly mind boggling how many replies to current posts should be here, but aren't. "I've never tried it but I read it works." It's like the LJ theme these days.

Did I mention you guys are awesome?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Think this year I am going to make a sign that says "Never tried it but I heard it works" for my shop. Maybe even post it as a project. Heck I might even try sketchup.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Think this year I am going to make a sign that says "Never tried it but I heard it works" for my shop. Maybe even post it as a project. Heck I might even try sketchup.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Hell yeah. I heard it works too.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I never tried sketchup, but I hear it stains.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

WTF is up with the "photo posts?" They're everywhere these days, and really getting on my nerves. I see it as a bit of narcissism, like "hey, look at me!!"

For example, if I tell you guys I like Forrest saw blades, do I need to do this?










Short answer: No, I don't, because you are not a bunch of morons who don't know what a saw blade is.

I could go on, but you get the idea.

Years ago I staged a war against one of most stupid words out there: Horrific. I lost. It's still used everywhere. I'm sure I'll lose this battle too. But I gotta try.

Ban the PhotoPost!!!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey man, it don't take much to ruffle you does it?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

LOL. I can always count on you to lighten the mood, AG. You're the best.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Rich,

I think that you need a more visual way to promote your "Ban the PhotoPost!!!" cause.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe something like this…
.








Maybe hang it up around here….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I will pay more attention towards noticing photo posts, as I have no personal experience with them… In the meantime, another Suggested Crusade is to attack this assertion: "The Tablesaw is the Heartbeat of Your Shop."

Seen it too many times, and throw up in my mouth just a little bit each time.

Anyone else have no experience with that 'reality' besides me?


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I was gonna reply with a picture post, but, I couldn't figure out how… (no personal experience)


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> I was gonna reply with a picture post, but, I couldn t figure out how… (no personal experience)
> 
> - DS


You are right. Now I feel bad for breaking the rules and posting a photo even though I have previous personal experience doing so.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> You are right. Now I feel bad for breaking the rules and posting a photo even though I have previous personal experience doing so.
> 
> - ChuckV


No way. That was pure genius. I wish I'd thought of it, I'd be using it for my profile pic.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> I will pay more attention towards noticing photo posts, as I have no personal experience with them… In the meantime, another Suggested Crusade is to attack this assertion: "The Tablesaw is the Heartbeat of Your Shop."
> 
> Seen it too many times, and throw up in my mouth just a little bit each time.
> 
> ...


I got out my Stethoscope and checked. Mine appears to be dead, no heartbeat, no pulse and when I put a pair of safety glasses next to the blade no fogging.

LOL


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I will pay more attention towards noticing photo posts, as I have no personal experience with them… In the meantime, another Suggested Crusade is to attack this assertion: "The Tablesaw is the Heartbeat of Your Shop."
> 
> Seen it too many times, and throw up in my mouth just a little bit each time.
> 
> ...


How horrific!!!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> I will pay more attention towards noticing photo posts, as I have no personal experience with them… In the meantime, another Suggested Crusade is to attack this assertion: "The Tablesaw is the Heartbeat of Your Shop."
> 
> Seen it too many times, and throw up in my mouth just a little bit each time.
> 
> ...


Only the gluttons for punishment smitty 

Just kidding smitty I'm sorry!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I am a glutton Fridge. Went a did a search on LJs for "heart of the shop" and was shocked at the number of hits. Almost the same number of hits as "alder" gets…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Damn. I cheated. I thought I made the carcass out of osb but it was just the dividers and shelves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The face frames? Alder? 
ps I was going to save this reply for Valentines day…


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> The face frames? Alder?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I see what looks like sapwood - as in cherry. Isn't using cherry cheating on alder?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I wouldn't know, because I've never cheated on alder. But that won't stop me from commenting if I want to.
.
.
.
I just don't want to right now.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> I will pay more attention towards noticing photo posts, as I have no personal experience with them… In the meantime, another Suggested Crusade is to attack this assertion: "The Tablesaw is the Heartbeat of Your Shop."
> 
> Seen it too many times, and throw up in my mouth just a little bit each time.
> 
> ...


It's okay. I found a green button that says "on" and pushed it. It lives!!!!


----------

